# RoundUp Precision Gel



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@g-man pointed this out in a cool season thread, but I'm cross-posting here for those who don't frequent the cool season subforum.

Looks like a nice luxury option for those who like to keep some RoundUp on hand to paint/spot treat trouble weeds.

RoundUp Precision Gel Weed & Grass Killer


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ware said:


> @g-man pointed this out in a cool season thread, but I'm cross-posting here for those who don't frequent the cool season subforum.
> 
> Looks like a nice luxury option for those who like to keep some RoundUp on hand to paint/spot treat trouble weeds.
> 
> RoundUp Precision Gel Weed & Grass Killer


Not sure who all has an Ollie's nearby but they had that on sale this week. I don't remember the exact price but they are usually 10-15% lower than Lowe's. This looked to be the exact item in the photograph. I just need to remember not to have it anywhere near my deodorant the morning after a late night back deck session.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Byyyyy Meenen!


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

They had this at my local Ace Hardware too.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! (I thought this might be a napalm thread, but this is good, too.)


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I wonder if you could make this yourself by mixing roundup and gelatin and putting it into a grout sealant applicator?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Cool! Monsanto is making deodorant now!


----------

